# Eclipse und Javascript full autocomplete?



## C3lt1c (24. Aug 2018)

Hi,
Ich hätte da eine kurze Frage an die Eclipse Jee Nutzer.
Und zwar bekomme ich es nicht hin bei Eclipse Oxygen oder Neon das ich wenn ich ein JS File habe, und zb "aler" eingeben und dann mit STRG + Space ein autocomplete "alert" angezeigt zu bekommen. Muss ich dafür bestimmte plugins installieren , gibt es freie plugins?
Ich habe auch gelesen das es plugins wie jsjet gibt usw... die sind ja aber kostenpflichtig...
Langsam verzweifel ich echt 

Danke im voraus


----------



## Robat (26. Aug 2018)

Das hier hilft nicht?


----------

